# Smok v8 stick with big baby beast helppppp



## Nightwalker (10/3/17)

Guys help.
M1 and m2 coils are nowhere to be found ATM.
What light baby beast or big baby beast coil can I use on the v8 stick kit? 
Desperate now.
The 0.6 coil is like sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe


----------



## gdigitel (10/3/17)

Get the RBA and build your own coils. The RBA allows more airflow than the stock coils.


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Get the RBA and build your own coils. The RBA allows more airflow than the stock coils.


I have the RBA. What guage wire, ID and wraps did u do. Help me pls


----------



## Cespian (10/3/17)

Im in the same boat bro.

The problem with the RBA Base is that its so difficult accomplishing the right resistance for the 3.7V battery. It runs so beautifully with the M2 (0.15ohm). 

Would love to know what build to put in the RBA for the same performance. Subscribed


----------



## Cor (10/3/17)

Make it easy use 26ga kanthal @ 2.8mm 5 wraps. I think that should do well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (10/3/17)

I use either 24G Ni80 2.5mm ID about 7-8 wraps or 26 G SS316L also 2.5mm ID with 7-8 wraps. I think any wire less than 26G should do the trick though. 2.5 mm ID max to allow airflow. Don't over wick and make sure ur wick is clear of the airflow inlet at the bottom

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/17)

I have 24g SS. So I'll give it a go. If not. I'll go wire shopping in am


----------



## gdigitel (10/3/17)

If you want lower ohms you can even try a fused Clapton or something like that. I have used Deamon Killer Alien wire 0.3 0.8+32GA which worked quite nicely. I think 5 wraps at 2.5 ID came in at 0.18 ish ohms if memory serves me correctly. Awesome clouds.


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> If you want lower ohms you can even try a fused Clapton or something like that. I have used Deamon Killer Alien wire 0.3 0.8+32GA which worked quite nicely. I think 5 wraps at 2.5 ID came in at 0.18 ish ohms if memory serves me correctly. Awesome clouds.


On a v8 stick?


----------



## gdigitel (11/3/17)

Nightwalker said:


> On a v8 stick?


The m2 coil is 0.15 ohms and 0.25 ohms. They worked? Do you have any way to test the ohms 9f your coil builds, Try and get as close to the the stock coils as possible.


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/17)

Ok feed back time.
Ok success with the rba section coil for my stick. But needed extended glass as u know. I just used what was in the coil rba standard. It's some kind of Clapton. But it works.


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/17)

I'm to lazy ATM to try other builds.
Anyone know what wire is in the baby beast rba coil? That will answer so many questions


----------



## gdigitel (11/3/17)

As far as I could determine its kanthal

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/3/17)

Right. Dual 7 wrap 24g 316L in the baby beast rba in the smok v8 stick kit with the big baby beast using 9mg NIC and 80/20 juice... The stick went strong for four hours then started going down. But solid vaping. No other devices inbetween


----------



## gdigitel (13/3/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Right. Dual 7 wrap 24g 316L in the baby beast rba in the smok v8 stick kit with the big baby beast using 9mg NIC and 80/20 juice... The stick went strong for four hours then started going down. But solid vaping. No other devices inbetween


80/20 mix does tend to fowl up the coils a little especially if the juice is a dessert, bakery type at higher watts. I tend to re-wick quite often (every second day or even every day depending on juice and heat) in order to avoid too much gunk build up. Thats with 70/30 mix so 80/20 would have to be done more often.
9mg NIC at higher watts will knock my socks off though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> 80/20 mix does tend to fowl up the coils a little especially if the juice is a dessert, bakery type at higher watts. I tend to re-wick quite often (every second day or even every day depending on juice and heat) in order to avoid too much gunk build up. Thats with 70/30 mix so 80/20 would have to be done more often.
> 9mg NIC at higher watts will knock my socks off though.


9mg is my wake the hell up juice. So i can exercise


----------



## gdigitel (13/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> 80/20 mix does tend to fowl up the coils a little especially if the juice is a dessert, bakery type at higher watts. I tend to re-wick quite often (every second day or even every day depending on juice and heat) in order to avoid too much gunk build up. Thats with 70/30 mix so 80/20 would have to be done more often.
> 9mg NIC at higher watts will knock my socks off though.


Think I misunderstood ... did you mean 9 hrs battery life on the stick? Thats pretty decent.


----------



## Nightwalker (13/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Think I misunderstood ... did you mean 9 hrs battery life on the stick? Thats pretty decent.


Noo. I wish. I said four hours for some unknown reason. I meant six hours. But solid vaping


----------

